# Maryland?



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm in Western MD


----------



## rmc0302 (May 21, 2013)

I'm around fort meade. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, But........ Stationed in Mississippi lol


----------



## buckz1lla (Mar 29, 2013)

I live in Germantown


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Frederick - '13 Eco MT


----------



## rmc0302 (May 21, 2013)

Iceman we will trade you. Wmy husband is stationed out of Curtis Bay. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Where abouts are you located near Fort Meade? I lived in Glen Burnie, MD for 14 years until recently when I moved to PA.


----------



## rmc0302 (May 21, 2013)

I live on fort meade. 



Drewsiph87 said:


> Where abouts are you located near Fort Meade? I lived in Glen Burnie, MD for 14 years until recently when I moved to PA.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Clump said:


> Frederick - '13 Eco MT


I'm in Hagerstown. You know of any other Cruzers around us?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Monath said:


> I'm in Hagerstown. You know of any other Cruzers around us?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I see a bunch around. No idea if any of those folks are on here.


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Clump said:


> I see a bunch around. No idea if any of those folks are on here.


Same.. just little old ladies I see.


----------



## rmc0302 (May 21, 2013)

That's all I see here is older people driving8ng cruzes.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey! I resemble that remark!:1poke:


----------



## rmc0302 (May 21, 2013)

Lol clump



Clump said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark!:1poke:


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

I just moved out to MN from Frederick/Ft. Detrick.


----------



## rmc0302 (May 21, 2013)

You are only about a hour from me. 



jcihos said:


> I just moved out to MN from Frederick/Ft. Detrick.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RedCruze (Sep 5, 2012)

I am in Odenton, MD if you guys do meets.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

rmc0302 im with the navy so id think it would be alittle difficult to trade orders lol. I wish tho 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

